# Visa Debit Card -  are payments protected?



## horusd (15 Jul 2013)

Anyone know if I use my PTSB Visa debit card for large purchases, does the Visa protection apply?  Buying a new kitchen for around €9k, the company suggest I use my Visa debit  ( after I asked what happens if they go bang!). 

Obliged if anyone knows what the deal is, I have a Visa CC, but the limit is lowish, at only €3.5k so don't think  I can use this.  My concern is to have the Visa guarantee should anything happen.  Thanks


----------



## thumbelina (15 Jul 2013)

If you have the cash available on the debit card could you lodge that to your credit card account to get the protection.

Not sure if there is any protection on the debit card - interested to find out myself.


----------



## pudds (15 Jul 2013)

My understanding is that the level of protection that you have depends on the issuing bank.  Most common mistakes like double payments etc are covered along with fraud etc, but they do not give any protection against any goods or services that were not up to standard.


----------



## emeralds (15 Jul 2013)

We purchased a new front door a few years ago. Had to pay a 50% deposit up front. Paid for it by Visa. I rang Visa to see if we had any protection against the company going wallop and was told no, that most of the credit card companies did not offer that protection.


----------



## emeralds (15 Jul 2013)

thumbelina said:


> If you have the cash available on the debit card could you lodge that to your credit card account to get the protection.
> 
> Not sure if there is any protection on the debit card - interested to find out myself.




Not a good idea front loading a credit card. If it is scammed you are not protected for the amount of cash loaded on it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Jul 2013)

horusd said:


> Anyone know if I use my PTSB Visa debit card for large purchases, does the Visa protection apply?  Buying a new kitchen for around €9k, the company suggest I use my Visa debit  ( after I asked what happens if they go bang!).
> 
> Obliged if anyone knows what the deal is, I have a Visa CC, but the limit is lowish, at only €3.5k so don't think  I can use this.  My concern is to have the Visa guarantee should anything happen.  Thanks



[broken link removed] and discussed in this previous thread

*What extra protection does Visa Debit offer me?*

 If you make purchases with your Visa Debit Card and they show up  damaged or not at all, then we may be able to help you recover your  money in the event that you have not received a satisfactory resolution  from the retailer.


----------



## jacal1 (16 Jul 2013)

Be careful.  Many credit card protection plans try to get someone else to pay first - they look to make someone else responsible to pay you.  Before they will pay they may make you go after the manufacturer for that warranty, the store for their own policies, etc.  It can take longer than you'd expect and have more red tape than in necessary.


----------



## horusd (17 Jul 2013)

Morning all and thanks for all the info.  Just read thro the last post linked by SueEllen, ta very much! Gawd, I  just knew this wouldn't be easy!!  Okay, I rang PTSB (all staff in there seem to be absolute rookies BTW) and was told that I have no protection on either my Visa Debit or Visa credit card  over and above what SueEllen noted above:

"What extra protection does Visa Debit offer me?

If you make purchases with your Visa Debit Card and they show up damaged or not at all, then we may be able to help you recover your money in the event that you have not received a satisfactory resolution from the retailer."

The guy on the phone told me PTSB might help me with approaching the liquidator if... etc, etc.  Not exactly a great comfort if I lose €4,300 deposit.    It's a strange one,the girl in the kitchen Co. offered the CC as a solution, both her & I were under the illusion that the deposit was guaranteed - both wrong it seems, and not just with PTSB.   Thanks again everyone!


----------



## horusd (17 Jul 2013)

Sahd thank-you, this is great news.  i feel a lot more secure with this facility.It should be amazing the banks don't know this, but sadly  it isn't.  The whole banking crisis left a dearth of knowledgeable staff in situ.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Jul 2013)

horusd said:


> The whole banking crisis left a dearth of knowledgeable staff in situ.


 
I've read this sentence more than once and don't get its meaning  ?

To paraphrase ".. left a _shortage_ of knowledgeable staff _in place_" 

??


----------



## horusd (22 Jul 2013)

Hi TarfHead, yes I meant dearth as in lack or shortage of staff in place. I bank with PTSB and they encouraged staff to take  career breaks etc. The staff in there now seem like rookies.  Sahd you could be right, maybe they don't want to mention it, but in fairness they are surely obliged to inform customers of the actual conditions applying to the CC or debit card. However I actually think they didn't know in this case.


----------

